#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  >  2018 巴哈姆特 ACG 創作大賽動畫

## 幻影殺手

偶然間看到的兩部動畫.剛好是今年舉辦的動畫比賽.

----------

